# Dimarzio Gravity Storm



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 31, 2012)

> The bridge pickup weighs in at an output of 340mV and a DC resistance of 15.19Kohms, and it has an Alnico V magnet like the Breed, rather than a ceramic magnet like the Evolution and Evo 2
> 
> Neck model is sweet and warm, but the texture has an edge to it. It has the depth of a humbucker with some of the bite of a single-coil. - - Recommended For: Neck, can be used in bridge - - Tech Talk: - Most neck humbuckers don?t do a great job at reproducing pick harmonics, especially if they have a warm sound. This one?s different, particularly with 24-fret guitars. The combination of fat neck position tone with harmonics is something we haven?t often encountered before. It has a throaty quality that sounds like a cross between a humbucker and a single-coil. - - Wiring: 4-conductor - Magnet: Ceramic - Output: 290mV - DC resistance: 12.56Kohms



Sounds promising!!! The neck pickup sounds like a BKP Cold Sweat. They are to be released sometime in August.


----------



## xfilth (Jul 31, 2012)

Definitely has the twang of a single coil judging from this clip


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 31, 2012)

want!


----------



## Thep (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm going to to get a set, just because I love the name so much.


----------



## vmFin (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice, sounds just what i'm looking for. I really don't care for those PAF-tones in neck pos. Unless wailing blues. Hope it's like hb from hell but more modern.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 31, 2012)

If I had a guitar to put em in, I'd get em immediately based on specs alone.


----------



## Rook (Jul 31, 2012)

I really want a new ceramic to try, something edgy and cold with lots of depth.

I'm considering trying a Miracle Man actually, but I'm yet to try a BKP I like the feel of, if DiMarzio would release something less odd I'd go for it, most of their ceramics seem to have some weird attribute... Great to see DiMarzio still putting out, from the 'breed' and 'EVO' references I'm gunna assume this is a Vai pickup?


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jul 31, 2012)

DA!


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jul 31, 2012)

That clip sounds like BKP midrange!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 31, 2012)

I've loved all of Vai's pickups and bought them for my guitars.

These will be no exception.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 31, 2012)

Make em 8 string, and I will never go to another pickup brand again.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 1, 2012)

These sound amazing!

WANT


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 1, 2012)

the neck pickup sounds really promising. Id be interested in try these out.


----------



## nikki-k (Aug 1, 2012)

Up on their site
Not a ceramic. Alnico5.

Would love to hear these straight into a few well known amps.

Huh. EDIT: Looks like the Neck version is on the Medium page, and listed as being.. ceramic. Very interesting...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like my RG620X is going to get a nice little makeover....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 2, 2012)

nikki-k said:


> Huh. EDIT: Looks like the Neck version is on the Medium page, and listed as being.. ceramic. Very interesting...



I prefer the sound of lower output neck pickups, you can saturate them with distortion and they still retain clarity and definition. 

The bridge pickup sounds like a shred pickup
Alnico 5 
Treble: 4.5
Mid: 9.0
Bass: 7.5

Must try a pair.


----------



## nikki-k (Aug 2, 2012)

I seem to have a fondness for mid-hype, throaty/growly ceramic pickups. Still love my old Super Distortion in my LPC, and love my nearly 20yr old Evolution (in an '89 RG550), and my Evo7s (UV7PWH and ESP 7). I have an '87 RG560 that I was going to just grab an Evolution for (and then try to find a stacker for the neck); now I am curious about that Gravity neck model in the bridge spot....


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 2, 2012)

A couple dudes on Jemsite already have a set. Unfortunately this guys clips don't sound the greatest. But here's a link to his soundclick of the pups. His vid sounds horrible though... I'm warning you.

Music page of Rob Tipton - MP3 music page on SoundClick


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 2, 2012)

^ Yeah that clip is horrendous. Not the kind of clip that you want to showcase new pickups to the world.

DiMarzio Gravity Storm noodling by I Heart Guitar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

This one's by Peter from I Heart Guitar. Much much better.


----------



## Petie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Yeah that clip is horrendous. Not the kind of clip that you want to showcase new pickups to the world.
> 
> DiMarzio Gravity Storm noodling by I Heart Guitar on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> This one's by Peter from I Heart Guitar. Much much better.



Aww shucks! Thanks! I'm working in a full song to demonstrate how these sound in context.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh hello there Mr Hodgson!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 4, 2012)

Unlike quite a few other DiMarzio offerings, I'm afraid I won't be demoing these for you guys. Could be mildly related to lack of string coverage.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 18, 2012)

I would love to put one of these in a les paul-type of guitar..


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 18, 2012)

Man that's a very Vai kind of tone there Pete. I'm definitely intrigued.


----------



## Petie (Aug 19, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I would love to put one of these in a les paul-type of guitar..



Good call - I might pop them in my Les Paul some time soon to see what happens.


----------



## Freewheeler (Aug 22, 2012)

The neck pickup sounds really promising


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 22, 2012)

No idea how it will sound in a normal person's rig. Vai uses so many effects and such crazy gear that the sound us mortals get with theses pups is likely to be pretty different .

The name is definitely a win. I might buy them just for the name. It suits my scientist/nerd tendencies


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 22, 2012)

REVIEW: DiMarzio Gravity Storm Steve Vai humbuckers | I Heart Guitar

Well Pete, you sealed the deal for me. 

That's it. I'm ordering these today!


----------



## Petie (Aug 23, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> No idea how it will sound in a normal person's rig. Vai uses so many effects and such crazy gear that the sound us mortals get with theses pups is likely to be pretty different



He doesn't use as many effects as you might think (especially post-1990), and a lot of the tones on the new album are pretty raw. I'm pretty mortal and I think I got a good sound out of them with just a Marshall.


----------



## Petie (Aug 23, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Well Pete, you sealed the deal for me.
> 
> That's it. I'm ordering these today!



Cool, happy shredding!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bah I want to try them but Im content with the evo/liquifire in my JemDBK! Guess I need another guitar? =P


----------



## Petie (Aug 23, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Bah I want to try them but Im content with the evo/liquifire in my JemDBK! Guess I need another guitar? =P



No, just another pickguard.


----------



## SlaveUnit (Aug 25, 2012)

Hard to tell. Id love to get my hands on some in person.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 28, 2012)

These are startlingly similar spec-wise to the Dominions they just released. I really need to give these a shot, since I love the shit out of my Dominions.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 28, 2012)

Any comparison of the neck gravity storm vs the liquifire? Your description Petie sort of sounds like how I'd describe my liquifire. 

Like I said, I love the hell out of my pups in my jem but I sort of want to try many things. I may actually buy a new pickguard like petie suggested with gravity storms and also I may try and Evo 2. Also anyone know a quick release system (like some sort of connector for the ground/output I can have to swap guards)


----------



## Petie (Aug 29, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Any comparison of the neck gravity storm vs the liquifire? Your description Petie sort of sounds like how I'd describe my liquifire.
> 
> Like I said, I love the hell out of my pups in my jem but I sort of want to try many things. I may actually buy a new pickguard like petie suggested with gravity storms and also I may try and Evo 2. Also anyone know a quick release system (like some sort of connector for the ground/output I can have to swap guards)



It's a little more grainy and organic compared to the LiquiFire, and doesn't have that "Loolooloolooloo" kind of vocal sound when you pick fast like the LiquiFire has.


----------



## Rook (Aug 29, 2012)

I can see this bridge pickup in my strat...


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 1, 2012)

So, I'm thinking about these on the new 721. If you ignore the clip in post 18 and listen to the one in 19, I'm thinking that is a closer representation of how the actual pickup sounds 

They have 'em at MF. I wonder why these are so easily available that quickly and the "dominions" are much harder to find?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 2, 2012)

Petie said:


> It's a little more grainy and organic compared to the LiquiFire, and doesn't have that "Loolooloolooloo" kind of vocal sound when you pick fast like the LiquiFire has.



Hmm, such a tough decision. It sounds like it may be like the blaze neck which I also love.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 6, 2012)

I decided to get a set (kinda pricy though) for the 721.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, tomorrow is NPD.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 12, 2012)

EDIT:

They are here, but it never occurred to me to check the pup holes first. Anyways, they are too big so I'll have to decide what I want to do. So sorry, no GS reviews......


----------



## trickae (Apr 15, 2013)

quick question after reading through the specs on the dimarzio site. Vai wanted more harmonics with the neck pup but still retain a level of warmth? Isn't this the definition of a Dimarzio Fred? Is this the 24 fret version of the Fred? 

I understand the Fred Neck : Alnico IV, Gravity Storm neck: Ceramic.

has anyone compared these two? 

Also for a neck, I understand the gravity storm is a lower output pup compared to the dominion, but otherwise how do they compare?

Does it clean up well? Is it quiter than the dominion?


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know a thing about the dominion, but I got the GS's in my 721. They are what the advertise as best as I can tell. They might lack a bit of high end though with the "warmer" sound. Very articulate, this guitar of mine is a pretty bright guitar. Warmer? Certainly. 

Now, I have a "fred" in the neck position of my 1420. I can only describe this pup as "balanced" considering. I get good pick definition, and it lacks a bit low end (which I wanted) so it's "balanced". I really like it, but I realize most people would put it in the bridge. Certainly nothing wrong with that, but It's not rated as high in output.

Hope that helps........


----------



## trickae (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks it does


----------



## clintsal (Apr 16, 2013)

On a related note, I recently put a GS neck pup in the bridge position of my s5470, and absolutely love it there. The lower output yields great clarity, the highs are present and articulate but not piercing, it has a 'full' sound, not lacking in lows for cleans or chugs, and the pick attack / response is much tighter than the GS bridge, and slightly sharper than the Dominion bridge. 

It happily does cleans w plenty of dynamics and still has enough punch in the mids to do tech/prog/djent. I highly recommend trying this if you find the higher-output bridge models to be too much, and will be trying out other neck models (liquifire, transition, breed) as soon as I get guitars to try them in.


----------



## trickae (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks man 

was thinking of going with dominons but thought I should check out the GS for the S5ex1


----------

